# LCD SONY Imagen queda congelada.



## stuttgart (Jul 25, 2013)

Hola amigos, les pido consejos para encarar ésta reparación. Fuí a ver un T.V. en domicilio,es un LCD Sony KDL-26M4000, que en ocasiones se queda la imagen congelada y el audio sigue normal, y en el momento que queda la imagen fija, comienza gradualmente a desvanecerse palideciéndose hasta que sólo queda la luz tenue de fondo (osea back-light funcionando correctamente) siempre con audio o.k.  A veces también, al encenderla, no funciona de inmediato y se apaga al momento, pero cuando parte bien puede tardar horas en fallar. Mediciones de voltajes principales O.K. (pruebas hechas en el domicilio del cliente). Creo que pudiese ser el panel LCD que esté con intermitencia y lo otro que creo sería soldaduras defectuosas en Tarjeta Main, en todo caso deberé traer el tv. al taller, por eso les pido consejo para ver si es factible reparar, ya que si es el panel Lcd defectuoso, hasta ahí no más llegamos. Así que espero sus consejos muchachos, gracias.


----------



## osotronico (Jul 25, 2013)

hola amigo, desde este link podes bajar el manual de service dependiendo del chasis que tenga el aparato.
http://english.electronica-pt.com/electronics-search.php?find=KDL-26M4000
desde otro sitio encontre lo siguiente, espero te sirva.
Hola amigo es posible que requiera la actualización del Firmware con esto se llegan a resolver algunos problemas , puedes utilizar le traductor de Google para explicarle el problema al técnico , escribes a la derecha el problema , automáticamente lo traduce , seleccionas el texto ya traducido al Ingles , le das copiar y lo pegas en donde estés en contacto con el técnico . en el traductor deberas seleccionar traducción del Español al Ingles .

http://translate.google.es/#es/en/

Ya traducido el problema " Se congela la imagen " ......... " Imagen Freezes " .

Comenta resultados

checa este link, hay muy buena data al respecto.
http://electrosistemas.jimdo.com/banco-de-fallas/


----------



## stuttgart (Jul 25, 2013)

Gracias amigo osotronico, tendré en cuenta tus consejos, así que voy a retirar el artículo del domicilio del cliente para revisarlo mas detenidamente en taller y así comentarte que sucedió.


----------

